# RAF Upwood , Russian Tank Invasion



## shadowman (Aug 12, 2007)

Had at look at RAF Upwood Today, not much has changed over the years, the bunker is still guarded by Military police.
The old site has been turned into some sort of Urban Paintball thing.
Also Russian tanks have taken up residence...........


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Shadowman
Enjoyed your pics.



shadowman said:


> The old site has been turned into some sort of Urban Paintball thing.
> Also Russian tanks have taken up residence...........



Just checked out a previous thread in the archived military sites forum by Yorkie0362. You might be interested to know that Yorkie said that an airsoft group rent the site and that they were the ones to bring in the tanks for realism and cover. 
Bishop said on the same thread that the tank is a cold war Russian PT-76 amphibious tank used for reconnaissance.

The place looks a bit more trashed since Yorkie's visit, but difficult to tell for certain. Do you have any more photos? Be nice to see them if you do.

Thanks
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice pic's shadowman, upwood was one of my first explores and its always nice to see how its doing 

Thanks
King Al


----------



## Simon (Aug 13, 2007)

shadowman said:


> Had at look at RAF Upwood Today, not much has changed over the years, the bunker is still guarded by Military police.



What bunker?

Incidentally, the hangers are also being used by engineering firm.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 13, 2007)

Ooh, that's a big tank. Wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of that!!  Nice photos. As Simon asked -please tell us more about the bunker? 

Lb


----------



## shadowman (Aug 13, 2007)

Its like this.........
RAF Upwood Clinic........
If it was a single storey Clinic then why not abandon it with the rest of the site,and the air vent is also in its secure compound on the old Upwood site.
Also if its just an emptey clinic just try and get near it without getting busted.
Strange place,


----------



## Simon (Aug 13, 2007)

shadowman said:


> Its like this.........
> RAF Upwood Clinic........
> If it was a single storey Clinic then why not abandon it with the rest of the site,and the air vent is also in its secure compound on the old Upwood site.
> Also if its just an emptey clinic just try and get near it without getting busted.
> Strange place,



I thought you might mention the "clinic". 

That's the reason I've never been back to RAF Upwood.

There's a long story behind this, which is inappropiate for a public forum, so I'll just say that anyone thinking of looking around RAF Upwood should keep well out of sight of the neighbours.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 22, 2008)

Love the Tank!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 22, 2008)

Err, well the clinic is live! They do dentistry for the civilian population of Upwood though! 

Did you go IN the tanks? You can move the turret and everything!


----------



## shadowman (Feb 28, 2008)

Some of the Tanks have all the Hatches welded shut, but you can get inside one, all the controls and radio kit have been stripped out, but main armement is still complete.They have metal seats inside with no padding so after a while driving you will end up with "jeep syndrome" which is real painfull as i have suffered from this from driving Landrovers and APCs.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, didn't drive it around that much...!  

Cavewheel lifted the turret right up (from inside) and dropped it, without remembering he'd just put all of his equipment on the front deck! Oops!


----------

